# Killer grilled salmon



## Motomike (Dec 6, 2007)

In addition to my new wine making hobby, I love to cook. Here is a recipe for grilled salmon that will leave even non-salmon lovers happy. I cook on a Big Green Egg but a Weber grill will work as well. Haven't tried it on anything else or in the oven but you may want to.
Salmon filets: skin on
1/2 cup olive oil
1/2 cup soy sauce
2 tsp cumin 
Mix ingrediants with hand mixer to form an emulsion and marinate salmon for at least 2 hours. Take salmon our and sear flesh side down for about 3 or 4 minutes (enough to get sear marks on fish) then turn skin side to coals and pour a bit of your marinade over top. Cover your grill and let smoke for about 20 to 30 minutes.I usually ad some alder chips on coals to get a real smokey flavor. Serve with a Pinot Noir and enjoy!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 6, 2007)

What temp is your grill at moto? 20-30 minutes seems like an awfully long time for fish to be over coals *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## scotty (Dec 6, 2007)

I think he is smoking the salmon


----------



## moto-girl (Dec 6, 2007)

That sounds fantastic!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 7, 2007)

scotty said:


> I think he is smoking the salmon




Who, Waldo? I knew he had a hard time kicking the habit. Maybe if he smokes a few Salmons



, he can give up the Camels.


----------



## swillologist (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know about waldo but I always had trouble getting salmon lite.


----------



## Motomike (Dec 7, 2007)

Using a Big Green Egg I smoke at about 300 degrees. Not sure about cooking on a Weber but when the salmon is just starting to split open it is done. I also use the same marinade to saute fresh veggies in. Usually yellow squash or zuchinni


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds good, Motomike! I love smoked salmon! 
Now you boys put down the blow torch and quit trying to light up that salmon. You smoke that stuff it will turn your skin pink and give you fish lips! No one wants to kiss a guy with fish lips! And not only that, everyone will know you've been smoking salmon!


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Dec 7, 2007)

MOto,

Is that 300 degrees indirect? Is the egg air supply nearly closed? I
usually use a weber with similar marinade but grill it direct at 10 min
per inch of thickness so it is probably not as smokey as yours. Bought
a fillet today for that very treatment. Might try your method in the
future though.


----------



## Motomike (Dec 8, 2007)

I use direct heat. Experiment with your Weber, you should be able to close the dampers about 75%and get it good and smokey. If you can get alder chips soak them in water for about 30 minutes then throw them on the coals. The cumin in the marinade mellows out and gives the salmon a great "nutty" flavor.


----------

